# CS SOURCE FEHLERMELDUNG ./srcds_run: line 344:  8946 Speicherzugriffsfehler  $HL_CMD



## exitboy (22. Januar 2006)

./srcds_run: line 344:  8946 Speicherzugriffsfehler  $HL_CMD

wo kommt diese Fehlermeldung her? Habe nur ein AutoUPDATE gefahren ... seit dem ist ein Neustart nicht mehr möglich ...



```
Updating server using Steam.
Checking bootstrapper version ...
Updating Installation
Checking/Installing 'Counter-Strike Source Shared Content' version 45
Checking/Installing 'Base Source Shared Models' version 3
Checking/Installing 'Base Source Shared Sounds' version 3
Checking/Installing 'Base Source Shared Materials' version 7
Checking/Installing 'Source Dedicated Server Linux' version 51

HLDS installation up to date

Console initialized.
Attempted to create unknown entity type event_queue_saveload_proxy!
Game.dll loaded for "Counter-Strike: Source"

./srcds_run: line 344:  8946 Speicherzugriffsfehler  $HL_CMD

Add "-debug" to the ./srcds_run command line to generate a debug.log to help with solving this problem
So Jan 22 12:20:57 CET 2006: Server restart in 10 seconds
```

mit Debug kommt das hier:


```
HLDS installation up to date

Console initialized.
Attempted to create unknown entity type event_queue_saveload_proxy!
Game.dll loaded for "Counter-Strike: Source"
./srcds_run: line 344:  8990 Speicherzugriffsfehler  (core dumped) $HL_CMD

warning: current_sos: Can't read pathname for load map: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler


warning: no loadable sections found in added symbol-file /home/species/srcds/cstrike/addons/mani_admin_plugin_i486.so
debug.cmds:1: Error in sourced command file:
Cannot access memory at address 0xbfff8824
email debug.log to linux@valvesoftware.com
```

und im DebugFile ist das hier:


```
CRASH: So Jan 22 12:29:19 CET 2006
Start Line: ./srcds_i686 -game cstrike +map de_dust -maxplayers 24 -port 27017 -
autoupdate -debug
Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/libthread_db.so.1".
Core was generated by `./srcds_i686 -game cstrike +map de_dust -maxplayers 24 -p
ort 27017 -autoupdate'.
Program terminated with signal 11, Segmentation fault.
#0  0x40005928 in _dl_map_object_from_fd () from /lib/ld-linux.so.2
#0  0x40005928 in _dl_map_object_from_fd () from /lib/ld-linux.so.2
End of Source crash report
```


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Januar 2006)

*Re: CS SOURCE FEHLERMELDUNG ./srcds_run: line 344:  8946 Speicherzugriffsfehler  $HL_*

1) Memory kaputt
2) Fehlerhafte Programmierung des Updates
3) GRSec o.ä. in Betrieb ...

Würde empfehlen, noch mal alles als Fullinstallation neu zu installieren.


----------



## phor (25. Mai 2006)

hab den selben Fehler bei CS 1.6 ...

auch schon bei der zweiten Neuinstallation... 

GRSec Problem?


----------

